# Pheeee..yeewww! That's a stinker!



## yvonbug (Oct 25, 2009)

My first time using the HCL and Bleach method. Boy, that works fast! I guess the fumes float downward, cuz I had turned to leave the area cuz the wind had died and I had bent over to pick something up and at the same time had taken a hit off of my cig, had my mouth wide open, and got a mouthful of that nasty stuff! YUK! Teach me to smoke around the work area. But I sure like how fast that method worked on my stuff! Tomorrow (today?) I'm going to drop out the gold with SS. This is when I get excited! Oh boy Oh boy, yeah!


----------



## Oz (Oct 25, 2009)

Chlorine gas is heavier than air. Smoking is particularly bad around chemicals because of the added ingestion risk and that some things passing through a high temp zone such as a cigarette form particularly toxic compounds, not that the normal cigarette fumes are good for you.


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Lets not forget about consequential hydrogen gas production either.
Boom! with ignition source.

Mark


----------



## Irons (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## yvonbug (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I know better now about the smoking.
Today I dropped my gold out of it and it worked just fine. So I guess thats the route for me to take for now on. It's so much cheaper and SO FAST! Now I want to try the HCL and peroxide for digesting my scrap first. This works as well as a Nitric digest, doesn't it? Maybe a little slower?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 26, 2009)

Y,

It's slower, but you'll have less vapors to deal with. It's also reusable so you'll really stretch your pennies! Just be sure you don't let it get too cold or the reaction will slow to a crawl.

Steve


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 27, 2009)

I noticed, so far, that everything seems to work just fine w/o a hot plate. So you must mean keep the reaction going or put it on a hot plate to keep it going? Did that sentence make any since? Thanks, Yvonne
Has anyone ever had so much fun doing this that they stayed up all nite? :shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion, I meant that if the weather in your neck of the woods turns cold and the bucket is in a location that is not climate controlled, you may need to look into some form of artificial heat so the reaction doesn't stall. As long as the weather is in the 70's outside you should be good with no additional heating.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2009)

Irons said:


>





You an Alabama fan Irons ?


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to make a comment like "the tide must be going out" whenever someone made a no-brainer. Was I sounding like a moron, irons? Please forgive me, but I do have my moments. :roll:


----------



## Irons (Oct 27, 2009)

Palladium said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



An ex girlfriend got her post doc from Auburn and I spent the Winter there.

I put that there, just for you. :lol:


----------



## Irons (Oct 27, 2009)

yvonbug said:


> I used to make a comment like "the tide must be going out" whenever someone made a no-brainer. Was I sounding like a moron, irons? Please forgive me, but I do have my moments. :roll:



Not to worry. I've done a lot worse. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2009)

In that case, Roll Tide !!!!!


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2009)

Irons said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Irons said:
> ...



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

:arrow:


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys are nuts. Anyways, the weather has gone cold on me. It's 56 degrees out there. I've got some more to drop out of the HCL and Bleach stuff. So I'm going to put it on a hot plate to warm it up. Since I use Sodium Sulfite, can I just sprinkle it in like I do with AR? Or should I make a saturated solution with it? Usually I like to give it a real good stir, and then sprinkle the SS in, and watch the brown tornado form. I kinda get a kick out of that.


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 29, 2009)

Never mind, I went and did it my way and it came out in larger particles that clumped together more. That was good because I'm not using very good filters. The smaller particles tend to get thru the filter and then I have to let it settle and decant. Hassle. Just sprinkling it in worked much better. But thanks for all the help, you guys, I do love this forum. Yvonne
PS I'm sorry if I come across as a dim-wit sometimes lately, I'm so distracted by packing and finding a place to live at the same time trying to make money so we CAN move, that I'm just going blotto!


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 29, 2009)

yvonbug;

Why would you folks ever want to move away from Mountain Ranch????


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 31, 2009)

I still like your name. ...We don't want to move at all. But we can't afford to live here anymore, no jobs for my hubby (or me). Right now it's a small fixed income and whatever I bring in with my gold. The place we live in is perfect for us, but we can't afford it. We would like to stay in MR if we could. Really. Are you from around here? I know this is off topic, but I think we've been off topic for a bit already... :lol:


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 31, 2009)

yvonbug;

I used to live in Arnold, in the early '70s. It's such a small population up there, that when things get a little lean, there are no jobs at all. I know just what you mean.

But other than that, it's really great up there.

I never did any prospecting while I was there, either. But I have been back up to the Mother Lode since, from Sonora to Coulterville, and did a little dredging. It's nice there, too.

I'm sure you will go onward to bigger and better things! 8) 

Sincerely,
Don


----------



## Oz (Oct 31, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with networking to find prosperity or self sufficiency. That is much of what this forum is about, albeit something that revolves around precious metals. 

I have never withheld help from someone that has proven they are willing to help themselves.

If you truly wish to stay where you are and think refining could be the key to that, do not hesitate to ask on here for help in accomplishing your goals. 

Many are in the same position in this economy. I do fear that too many on this forum pin their hopes on refining thinking they will make a fortune. 

Then there are those that are more realistic without thinking they will get rich but hang on too long thinking they will make a living with electronic scrap on a small scale. 

As a supplemental income it may make sense depending on your raw material costs (I myself do not accept electronic scrap unless it is free, even then it may set for months while I process more profitable materials).

In short, I wish you the best in your endeavors and think this is a more than appropriate topic. Many here are just trying to figure out how to get by. It seems that you are a realist, but the question not asked is always the one not answered.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 1, 2009)

Oz said:


> There is nothing wrong with networking to find prosperity or self sufficiency. That is much of what this forum is about, albeit something that revolves around precious metals.
> 
> I have never withheld help from someone that has proven they are willing to help themselves.
> 
> ...


Now to me this reply is what this forum is about, support and help without any personal gain well said......


----------



## yvonbug (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I think that was a pretty good reply, myself. And I'm happy to say that I have tons of e-scrap to keep me busy until I can't stand doing it anymore. I've got what us e-scrappers call a lot of "cleaned gold". A couple of 5 gallon buckets worth at least. (like 5-7 of 'em). And tons of boards still untouched. I've never done anything but e-scrap. I used to live in Mountain View in the Bay Area, and I knew all the back-streets of Silicon Valley. 2 truckloads a night full of computers! That was between 1980-1993. I loved it! It was so much fun! Hazmat basically told me to leave M.V. Said I couldn't have a recycling business in the residential zone. So I moved to the Sierra foothills. And took ALL my scrap with me. I think I was 36 then. Still a kid with no real responsibilities.
And I've always used my refining as just a supplement income, but lately, since my hubby hasn't worked in the last 3 months(?), it's been the only income. And I know we can't consider it our sole income, so we gotta move. It took me a long time to wise up and try the less expensive methods. And I always say, I love this forum! And even if I get a lecture now and then, you guys have got to be the nicest people to take all the time you do to help us backyard refiners!


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Yvonbug, electronics as you know has small return for the volume of labor and time, maybe hubby can get set up to test, and buy scrap jewelery, that should give more return for time involved. were there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Irons (Nov 1, 2009)

There's also placer Gold. I bet if you gave a fair return, you would not lack for material to process.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have heard that some folks were still making a living prospecting in Ca. until the dredging was outlawed. 
Stake yourself a claim!

Mark


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2009)

oregon is fixing to loose their mining rights, given to the people by federal law, to use public land, soon if we don't do something, well what right's we still have left, that has not been either taken or not twisted up in red tape' and beuracratic horse manure, if we don't quit printing money, and borrowing money from china we are in big trouble of even losing our pivate property we rent from the government in taxes, or owe to the failing banking systems, Is this enviromental push all a hoax to wrap up or natural resource's? for what? collaterol for national debt, if so when will we have to pay these loans.


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 5, 2009)

Roll Tide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

